# Con Moto Cellos Dissected - plus lots more - Samplecast #72 is LIVE



## reutunes (May 14, 2018)

Hey there,

Time was tight this week so the Samplecast is a little bit shorter than usual. However, I've still managed to squeeze in news, bargains, freebies and a review of Performance Samples' Con Moto Cellos. Aside from Samplecast stuff, I've been busy with writing and video work, including a fab interview with video game composers Joe Thwaites and Jim Fowler for the NI Blog. It's a long read so grab a cup of tea and jump on the sofa before you start.

Reuben
xxx



Featured this week:

Berlin Series : Symphonic Harps – Orchestral Tools
Cartel Hall : Textures & Drones – Laniakea Sounds
Yamaha CFX – VSL
Bass Banjo – Modwheel
Clouds & Virga – Umlaut Audio
75% OFF Cinemorphx – Sample Logic
http://bit.ly/Harp_Deal (75% OFF Etherealwinds Harp II – Versilian Studios)
90% OFF Creative Summer Bundle – Soundspot
Con Moto Cellos – Performance Samples
https://bit.ly/2rtajBl (FREE Low String FX – Performance Samples)
https://bit.ly/2rx0cLK (FREE Momentum – Audio Modern)


----------



## reutunes (May 15, 2018)

...and HERE is this week's Samplecast newsletter with highlights from the show and a whole bunch of other stuff.


----------



## Leo (May 15, 2018)

Thanks Reuben for another samplecast, I love them all


----------



## ADSRsounds (May 15, 2018)

Thanks for posting news of Cartel Hall: Textures & Drones Reuben, much appreciated. Looking forward to the next episode


----------



## reutunes (May 16, 2018)

Leo said:


> Thanks Reuben for another samplecast, I love them all


Thank you man, much appreciated!


----------

